# is this clear box too big for a jumping spider?



## bugarella (Jun 29, 2013)

The clear box measures 2 1/4"x2 1/4"x4" high. The jumping spider is 1/8th" long. I'm just wondering if I should get a smaller box for it. Or is a bigger envoriment better?

Here's a picture of the box


----------



## Roblicious (Jun 29, 2013)

should be fine, but use vents as airholes though since any sort of drill size will be way too big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugarella (Jun 30, 2013)

Roblicious said:


> should be fine, but use vents as airholes though since any sort of drill size will be way too big


I have a dremel with some super tiny drill bits. I was going to test one on a piece of acrylic about the same thickness as the boxes to see if it will drill through or jist snap the bit. If I fail, I will be putting a mesh vent instead


----------



## josh_r (Jun 30, 2013)

those acrylic boxes are perfect for dwarf T's. the ones you will be getting will fit nicely in those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugarella (Jun 30, 2013)

josh_r said:


> those acrylic boxes are perfect for dwarf T's. the ones you will be getting will fit nicely in those.


That's good to know, thanks  :biggrin:  I will drill holes in a few extras tonight


----------



## Solucki (Jul 1, 2013)

That will work nicely for a jumper. Don't put in too many branches, it blocks their view. Sticks, no leaves works.   It will probably make a nest in the top corner so it has a nice view of the ground. Careful with the drilling, acrylic cracks easy.
Oh, I just read 1/8". That may be too small for even the smallest drill bits. They can squeeze thru holes half their size. I use cloth or very fine screens.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 2, 2013)

For jumpers, the bigger, the better, IMO.

  It helps if you have a lid that opens smoothly.

 A large enclosure with ample perches and crossing branches is heaven to them.  Plus you get to see how far they'll jump for prey.

  Keep in mind that jumpers actually have a sophisticated brain, and as a result they benefit from enrichment.  Putting a new object in the enclosure every once in a while got some interesting reactions from my phidippus, especially the males.  It really seems to make them alot happier, give it a try.  Just try not to change things too much, they seem to react alot like felines when too much has been altered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## goodoldneon (Jul 8, 2013)

For what it's worth - I have jumping spiders living on the side of my house (they hide behind the clapboards) - _the side of my house._

Reactions: Like 1


----------

